# مشروع القرش



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

الحقيقه عندي فكرة ليست جديده و لكننا بحاجه اليها اليوم ..الفكره عندما قام طلعت حرب بعمل مشروع القرش من المصريين واسس امبراطوريه اقتصاديه هائله ..... الفكره هي اتحاد المهندسين و العلمين و التجاريين سواء بالنتديات او النقابات او حتي الجامعات و الطلاب بالمساهمه في المشروع بسهم واحد ولتكن قيمته 10 جنيهات علي ان يتم ذلك طبقا للقانون باي صيغه رسميه صحيحه .... اعتقد انه سيكون هذا تمويل جيد يستثمر في مشروع متكامل لانتاج منتجات لا تنتج بمصر ويتم استيرادها من الخارج و يفضل ان تكون المواد الاوليه من الخامات المحليه مثلا منتجات المناجم و المحاجر لذا اقترحت العلميين و طبيعي المحاسبين ويشمل المشروع استخراج الخامات و تصنيعها و يعمل بهذا المشروع شباب الخريجين براتب كامل و الخبرات الفنيه من اصحاب التخصصات المشاركه اما تبرع للمشروع او باجر رمزي ...ولايخفي عليكم مميزات هذه الفكره.


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة جيدة اعانكم الله
لو كنت من مصر لانظممت اليك
حفظ الله مصر وشعبها


----------



## الاميرررر (27 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة ممتازة جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

انتم جيل الفيس بوك ممكن نستفيد من طلعت حرب لكن برؤيه جديده سيبكم من الدوله خالص فلن يساعدكم احد ممكن تفكروا تنفذوا الفكرة على غرار صندوق استثمار خاص مثل صناديق المضاربة فى البورصه وبشكل قانونى تقدرو حتى تشتروا اى شركة وتعيدوا ادارتها باسهمكم ده المتوقع من شبابنا واحنا معاكم بفلوسنا وخبراتنا والله هو الموفق


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الحقيقة ان كلام الاستاذ عبدالقادر هو الحل الامثل خصوصا في مصر لان الاكتتاب في مصر قانونا يكاد يكون شىء مستحيل وحل صناديق الاستثمار هو الحل الامثل لتفادى قوانين الاكتتاب العام بس المعضله الاساسية هى الاتفاق على مادة معينه لصناعتها دا محتاج عمل شاق ودراسة للسوق بالاضافه لدراسة للتكنولوجيا الحديثه في المجال انا كاقتراح من عندى بقول ان في مجال الكيماويات الاساسية المنافسه شرسة جدا في وجود المستورد الى غالبا هيكون تكلفته ارخص نظرا لحجم الانتاج الضخم احنا نحاول نتجه لسوق جديد في مجال البيوتكنولوجى (الكيماويات الصديقة للبيئه من اصل طبيعى غير بترولى) خصوصا انه اصبح سوق جديد و رائج جدا وفى غضون سنوات بسيطه هيكون شىء ملزم للمصنعين في مجال مستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات نحاول نخطو نفس خطوات البرازيل وماليزيا في هذا المجال وانا بنضم للاستاذ عبدالقادر ومساهم بالخبرة والمال والوقت . تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووو خلاص يا جماعة ننسى الموضوع؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا استاذ عبدالقادر مش هيتنسى انا عندى افكار لتصنيع مواد خام على حد معلوماتى مش بتصنع في مصر زى مواد خام منعمات Esterquat وكمبرلان كوكونت دا ايثانول اميد و كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد التلاتة دول يمكن تصنيعهم تقريبا بنفس المواد الخام وفى نفس المفاعل باستخدام الباتش بروسس وكمان نقدر ندخل على بيتايين والامين اوكسيد وكمان في افكار لتصنيع المصدفات pearlizing agent زى EGDS and EGMS ايثلين جليكول مونو وداى ستريت ودول كلهم يمكن تجميعهم في خط انتاج واحد لانهم في الاصل تقاعل استرة بسيط اى حد عنده افكار تانية يا ريت يشارك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا ابتديت فعلا وعملت مفاعل معملى 5 كيلو وعندى واحد 750 لتر نجهز له مكثف ويبقى جاهز ان شاء الله والله وعندى 2 مفاعل كنت شاريهم خردة تقريبا 3 طن الواحد ممكن تعديلهم وينفعوا لاى شىء


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انا ابتديت فعلا وعملت مفاعل معملى 5 كيلو وعندى واحد 750 لتر نجهز له مكثف ويبقى جاهز ان شاء الله والله وعندى 2 مفاعل كنت شاريهم خردة تقريبا 3 طن الواحد ممكن تعديلهم وينفعوا لاى شىء


عظيم يا استاذ عبدالقادر هو اهم شىء يكون في نظام تسخين على المفاعل لان هتحتاج توصل بعض الاحيان 200 درجة طبعا مع ريجيوليتور للحراة علشان تثبيت درجة الحرارة والحفاظ عليها بالاضافه طبعا فاكيوم بامب مع ريجيوليتور ضغط


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يا باشا لغاية 300 درجة وانفرتر سرعات اصلا كنت عامله للاسترة لانتاج المطريات ده المعملى اما التانى حبيت اعمل استحلاب للفينيل اسيتات مونومير وعندنا حاجات كتير هابقى احكى لك عليها


----------



## nOJooUd (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mido_lordship (4 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> لا استاذ عبدالقادر مش هيتنسى انا عندى افكار لتصنيع مواد خام على حد معلوماتى مش بتصنع في مصر زى مواد خام منعمات Esterquat وكمبرلان كوكونت دا ايثانول اميد و كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد التلاتة دول يمكن تصنيعهم تقريبا بنفس المواد الخام وفى نفس المفاعل باستخدام الباتش بروسس وكمان نقدر ندخل على بيتايين والامين اوكسيد وكمان في افكار لتصنيع المصدفات pearlizing agent زى EGDS and EGMS ايثلين جليكول مونو وداى ستريت ودول كلهم يمكن تجميعهم في خط انتاج واحد لانهم في الاصل تقاعل استرة بسيط اى حد عنده افكار تانية يا ريت يشارك


كلهم مواد لا غني عنها بس تكلفة البداية لحاجة زي دي بيقي تبقي كام


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

الفكره محتاجه في البدايه اداره للاتفاق علي البدايه و الاكتتاب و التنفيذ و ان شاء الله العقول و الخبرات كثيره سواء المصريه او العربيه و اقترح ان تتبني الفكره ادارة المندى


----------



## dulcemohamed (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة للتكلفة احسب يا ميدو خلاط 5 طن double jacket مع regulating heating system و cooling system مع vaccum pump و discharge pumps بالاضافة طبعا ل bleaching tank بالنسبة للمواد الخام فاتى اسيد سمعت من اصدقاء اتراك ان في مصنع ل مازونى في بورسعيد عنده splitting oil plant لو دا صحيح يبقى كويس لو مش موجود في سابك السعودية عندهم plant للاحماض والكحولات الدهنية لو مش متاح يبقى من ماليزيا فاضل مونو وداى وتراى ايثانول امين انا مش عارف لو بيتم تصنيعهم في مصر بس عموما في مصنع امينات ممكن يكون الاكبر في العالم موجود في سابك السعودية .تحياتى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> لا استاذ عبدالقادر مش هيتنسى انا عندى افكار لتصنيع مواد خام على حد معلوماتى مش بتصنع في مصر زى مواد خام منعمات Esterquat وكمبرلان كوكونت دا ايثانول اميد و كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد التلاتة دول يمكن تصنيعهم تقريبا بنفس المواد الخام وفى نفس المفاعل باستخدام الباتش بروسس وكمان نقدر ندخل على بيتايين والامين اوكسيد وكمان في افكار لتصنيع المصدفات pearlizing agent زى EGDS and EGMS ايثلين جليكول مونو وداى ستريت ودول كلهم يمكن تجميعهم في خط انتاج واحد لانهم في الاصل تقاعل استرة بسيط اى حد عنده افكار تانية يا ريت يشارك



جميل جدا يا هندسه واعتقد سهل جدا انتاج نونايونيك باستخدام الايثيل اوكسيد نكمل بيها المجموعة اقصد ان ممكن نفكر فى خامات لانتاج مستحضرات تجميل او منظفات بحيث ننتج اغلبها او كلها فتكون المجموعة كاملة ومش لازم تنتج كلها بمكان واحد نتعلم بقى شوية شغلة المجاميع يعنى انا عندى اصدقاء متخصصين مواد مانعة للبكتريا والفطريات لجميع الاستخدامات يبقوا مغطيين هذا الجانب وهكذا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

وقبل حسابات تكاليف الانتاج ممكن نجرب فى وحدة صغيرة متاحة بالتوازى مع الاستعداد للوحدة الانتاجية الكبيرة حتى نطمئن على استمرارية وجود الخامات لان دى مشكلة المشاكل فى مصر


----------



## dulcemohamed (5 ديسمبر 2013)

والله يا استاذ عبدالقادر موضوع الايثوكسيلات ده انا شايف ان شوية هيكون صعب وهيحتاج راس مال كبير لانك بتتعامل مع غاز ومحتاج احتياطات وتكنولوجيا خاصه ومش هيمشى الحال باتش بروسيس انا بقترح نركز على تفاعلات الاسترة و الكوندينسيشن بما ان معظم مواد خام مستحضرات التجميل يا بولى هيدرك او بولى ايثلين اوكسيد مع احماض يبقى نقدر نعمل الحلقة الوسيطة في الصناعة يعنى الخطوة الاولى بدل منستورد مواد خام نهائية نستورد مواد وسيطه ونكمل الحلقه دى لو نجحنا نبتدى نفكر بقى نجيب الصناعة من اولها المهم نقدر نخلق بدائل محليه نسوقه في مصر والدول العربيه بالنسبة لاستمرارية وجود الخامات فدى انا اتكلمت عنها وقلت ان شركة سابك عندها مصنع ضخم لانتاج فاتى اسيد والايثوكسيلات وكمان تقدر تطلب منها مواصفات خاصة للايثوكسيلات او فاتى اسيد وكمان عندهم تقريبا اضخم مصنع امينات في العالم وبما ان معظم المواد بتعدى بين الدول العربيه بدون جمارك او 5% على الاقصى يبقى استمرارية الخام متاحة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 يناير 2014)

معقوله يا اخواني 355 مشاهده و لا مشاركه حتي بالراى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 يناير 2014)

عناية الباشمهندس احمد باشا كنت فى المترو وفضل واد قليل الادب يزعق ويهبل ولا حد رد عليه واول واحد قام كله قلمين بقينا نشيل الواد متقطع من تحت ركاب المترو فدايما الناس محتاجه بداية بجد ومش هاتلاحق على المشاركين يا ابن عمى


----------



## mido_lordship (4 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> عناية الباشمهندس احمد باشا كنت فى المترو وفضل واد قليل الادب يزعق ويهبل ولا حد رد عليه واول واحد قام كله قلمين بقينا نشيل الواد متقطع من تحت ركاب المترو فدايما الناس محتاجه بداية بجد ومش هاتلاحق على المشاركين يا ابن عمى


اهي دي بقة دماغ الصعايدة بيجيبوا من الاخر تمام ياكبير كده ده الصح ..........
علي فكرة شكل كده لسه مش بتسجل النمر ع التلفون ومعتمد ع الاجندة كلمتك ومش بترد باين زيت المساج بتاع محمد وصل لميت رهينة واندمجت ياكبير :84:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 يناير 2014)

لا والله ما حصل كتير اشتكوا وكانت الشبكة


----------



## mido_lordship (4 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا والله ما حصل كتير اشتكوا وكانت الشبكة


:57:
خيرها ف غيرها ياكبير.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 يناير 2014)

الاستاذ الباشمهندس الفاضل / عبد القادر الموضوع زي ما سيادتك قلت عاوز قعده و نبدا و بعد كده ربنا يسهل و انا مش عاوز حاجه المهم نعمل حاجه تنفعنا في اخرتنا


----------

